# Corn Cob As A Rodenticide?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Another member referred to some articles where it talks about how powdered corn cob is a natural rodenticide. Would that made compressed corn cob pellet litter unsafe? Personally, I've never had an issue with any of the rumors about corn cob bedding (moldy, will be ingested, etc) but id like to know what others who use this kind of litter think.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Apparently there's also been a study done that suggests that corn cob bedding can lead to endocrine issues and cancer.....


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh freakin great. I've been using corn cob bedding for about six months now with no ill effects. Could you link the study so I can take a look?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

They're linked in the thread "what is the cheapest bedding that isn't dusty". I haven't had any ill effects either yet though


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

As I understand it the rodenticide is from the core of a specific type of corn, normal corn cob is very innert. Large labs have transitioned to corn cob bedding from aspen and their stats did not shift.


----------

